# Rainbow Gathering



## EliV (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone know if there are any in TN. If so, I need times, dates and locations. Thanks!


----------



## kai (Jan 11, 2009)

www.welcomehome.org(com?) should have all dates and schedules for world rainbow events


----------



## EliV (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info. And it's www.welcomehome.org for anyone else who needs the info. Apparently, it's being held in NM this year, but the exact location isn't set yet.


----------



## EliV (Jan 11, 2009)

Alright, thank you. I thought it was odd since my friend was saying that they stay in one place for several days and then switch locations but keep going. He made it sound like they did it more than once a year, and he's quite experienced with it... But, yeah, thanks for all your info.


----------



## EliV (Jan 11, 2009)

Alright, thanks so much. I admit that I know almost nothing about any of this, other than the fact that I want to do it all, so I'm glad that I found this site with helpful and knowledgeable people such as yourself.


----------



## nobo (Jan 12, 2009)

haha are we REALLY about to get into this again?!


----------



## EliV (Jan 12, 2009)

nobo said:


> haha are we REALLY about to get into this again?!



Get into what?


----------



## spoorprint (Jan 12, 2009)

I guess they mean the "Rainbow ain't what it used to be' disscussion.
The point is there are regeonals all the time, after yo go to Welcomehome.org click on the link to Starsserver then look through events or contact numbers. Or find some of the
Rainbow groups on yahoo. Ohio- Miami (OM valley is centered around Cincinati, and they have e regeonal in Indiana most years.)


----------



## jokey_bogus (Jan 12, 2009)

yea i can never find info usually


----------



## katiehabits (Jan 12, 2009)

i never hear about the rainbows in canada untill after they happen. i'd be one of those folks that everyone hates at the rainbow tho...... burning pentagrams into the ground or makeing grease explosions and skinning animals.... ya know the normal shit you do in the woods
if anyone hears about any canadian ones drop me a line.


----------



## kai (Jan 13, 2009)

for the canadian rainbows talk to hippies wherever you are, there's a coast and a kootenay gathering, usually coastal for the july full moon and koots for the august...the info is usually online also, check welcomehome.org's calendar of events.


----------



## katiehabits (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks!


----------

